# Osteen: Mormons are Christians



## yoyoceramic (Oct 25, 2011)

48 seconds, Osteen asked to comment on Romney's faith.

[video=youtube;MZgsMzmWgjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MZgsMzmWgjE[/video]


"Well I believe that they are christians, I don't know if its the purest form of Christianity like I grew up with..." Source


----------



## NB3K (Oct 25, 2011)

This man stands for nothing at all but to get them dead presidents!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 25, 2011)

I can tell how he is popular. I love hearing his voice. His message is from satan but his voice for me is soothing and reassuring. Like he has it all under control and knows the answers. When in actuality he know as much about the bible as pelagian believed orthodoxy.


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 26, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I can tell how he is popular. I love hearing his voice. His message is from satan but his voice for me is soothing and reassuring. Like he has it all under control and knows the answers. When in actuality he know as much about the bible as pelagian believed orthodoxy.



I agree. His presentation is pretty captivating. He just needs to stop talking altogether for a few years a begin reading/praying with humility.

Blessings!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, considering the fact that he is a well studied scholar, an apologist of the highest rank for orthodoxy, and has such an incredible smile and hair that settles it. Mormons are indeed Christians; and in reality probably more so than the rest of us since they are having their best lives right now.


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 26, 2011)

yoyoceramic said:


> "Well I believe that they are christians, I don't know if its the purest form of Christianity like I grew up with..." Source



That, friends, is a statement that contains about as many errors as it does words.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2011)

Wildly "successful" . . . life coach . . . motivational speaker . . . dropout

self help industry + "Christian" varnish = ???

Osteen is a pastor with perfect hair
Romney is a politician with perfect hair
Maybe Christians are those with perfect hair?
My bald pate must mean that . . . 
Noooooooooo!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 26, 2011)

One deceived impostor endorsing another. Very sad.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2011)

Did this surprise anyone? Really?!

A donkey brays and a pig wallows in mud and no one is surprised. Why then does foolishness from the mouth of a fool catch so many unaware?


----------



## fishingpipe (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder what his working definition of "the purest form of Christianity" would be.

Wait, no I don't.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know... I believe that Pelagians are Christians . . . . I don’t know if it’s the purest form of Christianity, like I grew up with. But you know what, I know Pelagians. I think Palagius said ‘I believe Jesus is the Son of God and he's my savior." I don't know enough to judge him. I don't know, ya know? Do I? I don't know.

I believe it was Jesus or one of the seven apostles who said, "It doesn't matter what you believe and so don't be so judgmental"... maybe it was Ghandi... or Bob Marley, I don't know.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 26, 2011)

> Did this surprise anyone? Really?!



I am since he offended people by saying he thinks homosexuality is a sin. Is he getting his theological views from public polls? There is nothing systematic about his beliefs.



> I don't know... I believe that Pelagians are Christians . . . . I don’t know if it’s the purest form of Christianity, like I grew up with. But you know what, I know Pelagians. I think Palagius said ‘I believe Jesus is the Son of God and he's my savior." I don't know enough to judge him. I don't know, ya know? Do I? I don't know.
> 
> I believe it was Jesus or one of the seven apostles who said, "It doesn't matter what you believe and so don't be so judgmental"... maybe it was Ghandi... or Bob Marley, I don't know.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 26, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Wildly "successful" . . . life coach . . . motivational speaker . . . dropout
> 
> self help industry + "Christian" varnish = ???
> 
> ...



Well done, Dennis!


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

Not surprising, just rather unfortunate.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 26, 2011)

I once ended a fine thanksgiving dinner with my extended family by making the statement "I have yet to see any convincing evidence that Osteen is a Christian."
It was not my intention to end the dinner as I had just got started. (With the feast that is)


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 26, 2011)

Joel doesn't seem to know anything anymore, but he sure can guarantee that I'm getting that new job! 

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




> And this is a shock to _whom_, exactly?



Maybe the Mormons.


----------



## Martin (Oct 26, 2011)

Albert Mohler commented on this on his website.


AlbertMohler.com &ndash; Does Joel Osteen Not Know, or Does He Not Care?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2011)

Even the Mormons believe they have it incorrect. (the word faith movement that is)



> *Word of Faith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 'Little gods' controversy*
> 
> Many Word of Faith teachers have sought to emphasize the full meaning of the believer's status as a child of God (through Christ) by using phrases such as "little gods" to describe them, a practice that has garnered some criticism from some other segments of the Christian community. Kenneth Hagin wrote that God "made us in the same class of being that he is himself," and that the believer is "called Christ" because "that's who we are, we're Christ!"[SUP][24][/SUP] According to Hagin,* by being "born again", the believer becomes "as much an incarnation as Jesus of Nazareth"*.[SUP][25][/SUP] Hagin like Kenyon reasons that that humans are made in God’s image. Since God is spirit, then humans must essentially be spirit as well and ‘in God’s class’,[SUP][26][/SUP] [SUP][27][/SUP] and thereby ‘gods’.[SUP][28][/SUP] [SUP][29][/SUP] Kenneth Copeland says *Adam was "not a little like God ... not almost like God ...",[SUP][30][/SUP] and has told believers that "You don't have a God in you. You are one."* Based primarily on the Psalms 82:6[SUP][bible 16][/SUP], which says "I have said, Ye are gods and all of you, children of the Most High"; this was also corroborated by Jesus making reference to this scripture in John 10:34[SUP][bible 17][/SUP].[SUP][31][/SUP] A common theme in Word of Faith preaching is that God created man as "an exact duplication of God's kind." (Hebrews 1:3[SUP][bible 18][/SUP], John 14:12[SUP][bible 19][/SUP], etc.)[SUP][32][/SUP] In all of this, there is no argument of man's ability to exist and operate independently of God, but rather, the emphasis is on what the believer can become *in* God.[SUP][33][/SUP]
> ...


----------



## R Harris (Oct 26, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Wildly "successful" . . . life coach . . . motivational speaker . . . dropout
> 
> self help industry + "Christian" varnish = ???
> 
> ...



Yes, unfortunately, you are condemned to purgatory until Rogaine version 4 comes out.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2011)

Eric said:


> Albert Mohler commented on this on his website.
> 
> 
> AlbertMohler.com – Does Joel Osteen Not Know, or Does He Not Care?



Great catch, Eric!



> Joel, of course, is proof positive that you can build a crowd without building a church. He is not inclined to deal in much theological conviction.



As usual, Mohler cuts to the chase. It is not a matter of being uppity about having an education when Osteen does not. As Mohler observed, 



> Joel reminded the paper’s staff that he has never attended seminary. This is true, of course, but there are thousands of preachers who never had the opportunity to attend seminary who have a sufficient grasp of and commitment to biblical truth that would prevent such carelessness.



Of course, my seminary alma mater specializes in the Pasadena Pacification of the World through Endlessly Earnest Dialog (maybe "dialog" is a sacrament?). By that hypereducated standard (contra Osteen's undereducated one), the conclusion is not so far from the tact taken by Osteen.

Yet, as Mohler opines:



> The very essence of Mormonism is the claim that historic Christianity is fundamentally in error, and that true Christianity did not exist on earth from the time of the Apostles until Joseph Smith. Mormonism can hardly be charged with hiding their movement’s teachings — the Book of Mormon and the other fundamental texts of the Latter Day Saints are published in plain sight.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 26, 2011)

BobVigneault said:


> I don't know... I believe that Pelagians are Christians . . . . I don’t know if it’s the purest form of Christianity, like I grew up with. But you know what, I know Pelagians. I think Palagius said ‘I believe Jesus is the Son of God and he's my savior." I don't know enough to judge him. I don't know, ya know? Do I? I don't know.
> 
> I believe it was Jesus or one of the seven apostles who said, "It doesn't matter what you believe and so don't be so judgmental"... maybe it was Ghandi... or Bob Marley, I don't know.



For a minute, Bawb, I thought you were quoting Rob Bell...


----------



## Dane (Oct 26, 2011)

1 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will also be false teachers among you, who will secretly introduce destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing swift destruction upon themselves. 2 Many will follow their sensuality, and because of them the way of the truth will be maligned; 3 and in their greed they will exploit you with false words; their judgment from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep.

2 Peter 2:1-3


----------



## black_rose (Oct 26, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know... I believe that Pelagians are Christians . . . . I don’t know if it’s the purest form of Christianity, like I grew up with. But you know what, I know Pelagians. I think Palagius said ‘I believe Jesus is the Son of God and he's my savior." I don't know enough to judge him. I don't know, ya know? Do I? I don't know.
> ...


----------



## elnwood (Oct 29, 2011)

It should be also noted that this comes from the Washington Times. The Washington Times was founded by Sun Myung Moon, founder of the Unification Church in Korea. The Unification Church is also a Christian cult, not unlike the Church of Latter Day Saints.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 30, 2011)

Apologies for the long post.

Ezekiel 34:1 And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying,

Ezekiel 34:2 Son of man, prophesy against the shepherds of Israel, prophesy, and say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD unto the shepherds; Woe be to the shepherds of Israel that do feed themselves! should not the shepherds feed the flocks?

Ezekiel 34:3 Ye eat the fat, and ye clothe you with the wool, ye kill them that are fed: but ye feed not the flock.

Ezekiel 34:4 The diseased have ye not strengthened, neither have ye healed that which was sick, neither have ye bound up that which was broken, neither have ye brought again that which was driven away, neither have ye sought that which was lost; but with force and with cruelty have ye ruled them.

Ezekiel 34:5 And they were scattered, because there is no shepherd: and they became meat to all the beasts of the field, when they were scattered.

Ezekiel 34:6 My sheep wandered through all the mountains, and upon every high hill: yea, my flock was scattered upon all the face of the earth, and none did search or seek after them.

Ezekiel 34:7 Therefore, ye shepherds, hear the word of the LORD;

Ezekiel 34:8 As I live, saith the Lord GOD, surely because my flock became a prey, and my flock became meat to every beast of the field, because there was no shepherd, neither did my shepherds search for my flock, but the shepherds fed themselves, and fed not my flock;

Ezekiel 34:9 Therefore, O ye shepherds, hear the word of the LORD;

Ezekiel 34:10 Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against the shepherds; and I will require my flock at their hand, and cause them to cease from feeding the flock; neither shall the shepherds feed themselves any more; for I will deliver my flock from their mouth, that they may not be meat for them.

Ezekiel 34:11 For thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I, even I, will both search my sheep, and seek them out.

Ezekiel 34:12 As a shepherd seeketh out his flock in the day that he is among his sheep that are scattered; so will I seek out my sheep, and will deliver them out of all places where they have been scattered in the cloudy and dark day.

Ezekiel 34:13 And I will bring them out from the people, and gather them from the countries, and will bring them to their own land, and feed them upon the mountains of Israel by the rivers, and in all the inhabited places of the country.

Ezekiel 34:14 I will feed them in a good pasture, and upon the high mountains of Israel shall their fold be: there shall they lie in a good fold, and in a fat pasture shall they feed upon the mountains of Israel.

Ezekiel 34:15 I will feed my flock, and I will cause them to lie down, saith the Lord GOD.

Ezekiel 34:16 I will seek that which was lost, and bring again that which was driven away, and will bind up that which was broken, and will strengthen that which was sick: but I will destroy the fat and the strong; I will feed them with judgment.

Ezekiel 34:17 And as for you, O my flock, thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I judge between cattle and cattle, between the rams and the he goats.

Ezekiel 34:18 Seemeth it a small thing unto you to have eaten up the good pasture, but ye must tread down with your feet the residue of your pastures? and to have drunk of the deep waters, but ye must foul the residue with your feet?

Ezekiel 34:19 And as for my flock, they eat that which ye have trodden with your feet; and they drink that which ye have fouled with your feet.

Ezekiel 34:20 Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD unto them; Behold, I, even I, will judge between the fat cattle and between the lean cattle.

Ezekiel 34:21 Because ye have thrust with side and with shoulder, and pushed all the diseased with your horns, till ye have scattered them abroad;

Ezekiel 34:22 Therefore will I save my flock, and they shall no more be a prey; and I will judge between cattle and cattle.

Ezekiel 34:23 And I will set up one shepherd over them, and he shall feed them, even my servant David; he shall feed them, and he shall be their shepherd.

Ezekiel 34:24 And I the LORD will be their God, and my servant David a prince among them; I the LORD have spoken it.

Ezekiel 34:25 And I will make with them a covenant of peace, and will cause the evil beasts to cease out of the land: and they shall dwell safely in the wilderness, and sleep in the woods.

Ezekiel 34:26 And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing.

Ezekiel 34:27 And the tree of the field shall yield her fruit, and the earth shall yield her increase, and they shall be safe in their land, and shall know that I am the LORD, when I have broken the bands of their yoke, and delivered them out of the hand of those that served themselves of them.

Ezekiel 34:28 And they shall no more be a prey to the heathen, neither shall the beast of the land devour them; but they shall dwell safely, and none shall make them afraid.

Ezekiel 34:29 And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more.

Ezekiel 34:30 Thus shall they know that I the LORD their God am with them, and that they, even the house of Israel, are my people, saith the Lord GOD.

Ezekiel 34:31 And ye my flock, the flock of my pasture, are men, and I am your God, saith the Lord GOD.


----------

